# Image of nano bsd for Raspberry



## Spartrekus (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello,

I find the raspberry still rather slow, using still too much hardware resource. Is there maybe an image available to start the nano bsd, faster likely?

thank you very much!


----------



## aragats (Jan 18, 2019)

I guess, that question was answered by Phishfry in this post and you even thanked for that (-;
It's really straight forward: just run the script in your desktop computer and it builds for you.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 18, 2019)

I still am there. bit sad.



aragats said:


> I guess, that question was answered by Phishfry in this post and you even thanked for that (-;
> It's really straight forward: just run the script in your desktop computer and it builds for you.



I haven't managed, but I have still hopes


----------

